
If the Dollar Stopped Being the Preeminent Reserve Currency - gruseom
http://www.cepr.net/index.php/blogs/beat-the-press/if-the-dollar-stopped-being-the-preeminent-reserve-currency-it-would-mean-more-jobs-and-growth
======
gnarbarian
This is a great article, but it doesn't also talk about how imports would
become relatively more expensive as the dollar lost buying power. We import
most things these days so it could end up being pretty traumatic in terms of
quality of living for those already employed.

